# formulardaten direkt von servlet senden



## loopsen (13. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte von einem Servlet direkt Formulardaten an eine Webseite senden und so für den Benutzer das ausfüllen des Anmelde-Formulars zu ersparen... (Die Login-Daten sind alle bekannt). 

Es geht hier darum vom Intranet auf unser Wiki zuzugreifen.(Anmeldung ans wiki sollte automatisiert werden)

Wenn ich ein normales Formular in html mache funktioniert es perfekt...ein jsp file ist aber nun bei meinem Projekt überflüssig und das servlet sollte alles selbst übernehmen.

HTML Code:

```
<form name="loginform" action="http://wiki:8080/login.action" >

  <input type="hidden"  name="os_username" value="${userName}">
  <input type="hidden"  name="os_password" value="Work4me">
  <input type="hidden"  name="os_cookie" value="true">
  <input type="hidden"  name="os_destination" value="">
  <input type='submit' value='go'>


</form>
```


Und mein Versuch in JAVA:


```
request.setAttribute("os_username", "e05486");
		request.setAttribute("os_password", "Work4me");
		request.setAttribute("os_cookie", "true");
		request.setAttribute("os_destination", "");
		
		response.sendRedirect("http://wiki:8080/login.action");
```


----------



## maki (13. Jun 2008)

Dir ist klar was ein redirect macht?

Kurz: Danach sind deine Daten weg.


----------



## loopsen (13. Jun 2008)

hab ich ja auch gemerkt....aber gibt es eine lösung?


----------



## maki (13. Jun 2008)

Wozu ein redirect? Probier es dochmal mit 'nem forward.


----------



## loopsen (13. Jun 2008)

wenn ich forward richtig verstanden habe...funktioniert der nur  für interne url's ich muss aber auf eine externe url forwarden....mit den Post daten


----------



## maki (13. Jun 2008)

Ja, forwards gehen nicht an externe Server, da sie rein intern sind.

http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html#sec10.3

redirect unterstützt nur GET und HEAD.

Ich würde dir aber abraten, den Benutzernamen und das Passwort in der URL mitzuschicken...

Wird wohl so nicht funktionieren.


----------



## loopsen (13. Jun 2008)

ja passwort in url mitschicken würde funktionieren...ist aber nicht wirklich eine saubere lösung...

dass kann doch nicht sein? es muss doch möglich sein auch variable per post zu schicken


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (14. Jun 2008)

Was meinst du, was deine HTML-Seite macht? Du bist nach wie vor an HTTP gebunden, und da gibt es keine Variablen, nur Parameter.


----------

